# Gnome 2.4 ... Alguém?

## AngusYoung

Pessoal, alguém aqui já está usando o Gnome 2.4? Se sim, tem alguma recomendação/sugestão/etc sobre ele?

To fazendo o upgrade, em uma das máquinas, para ver o que dá ... mas pelo jeito ainda vai demorar ...

----------

## Animal-X®

Já saiu o 2.4   :Question: 

No site do Gnome ainda não tem nem notícia do bixo....  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## AngusYoung

O 2.4 (dizem os sites de notícias) é pra sair hoje ... eu to mexendo com o 2.4-rc1 que está na Portage Tree ... Por sinal, bastante trabalhoso pra fazer o bixinho funcionar   :Confused: 

----------

## MetalGod

Same here   :Cool: 

----------

## Animal-X®

 *AngusYoung wrote:*   

> O 2.4 (dizem os sites de notícias) é pra sair hoje ... eu to mexendo com o 2.4-rc1 que está na Portage Tree ... Por sinal, bastante trabalhoso pra fazer o bixinho funcionar  

 

Ainda não me arrisquei a puxar o carinha, mas já tá na hora de criar vergonha na cara e mandar bala, foda é ter conexão discada para isso !!!

Mas nada que a opção -f no emerge não possa fazer....  :Laughing: 

----------

## AngusYoung

 *Animal-X® wrote:*   

>  *AngusYoung wrote:*   O 2.4 (dizem os sites de notícias) é pra sair hoje ... eu to mexendo com o 2.4-rc1 que está na Portage Tree ... Por sinal, bastante trabalhoso pra fazer o bixinho funcionar   
> 
> Ainda não me arrisquei a puxar o carinha, mas já tá na hora de criar vergonha na cara e mandar bala, foda é ter conexão discada para isso !!!
> 
> Mas nada que a opção -f no emerge não possa fazer.... 

 

É! Nada que um prozilla + emerge -f + at não resolva !

----------

## dnloreto

Boas!

Acabei agora de instalar o GNOME 2.4! A portage tree já tem a ebuild do GNOME-2.4. O que fiz para conseguir instalar...

1º tive de colocar no /etc/make.conf 

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

2º no /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask

Comentei o 2º e 3º blocos relativos ao GNOME e ao gstreamer e plugins. Porque tenho no USE o cups tive ainda de comentar os pacotes de gnome-cups-manager e libgnomecups mais abaixo.

3º (OPCIONAL) Coloquei um mirror PT de GNOME por causa dos limites nacionais de download

no /usr/portage/profiles/thirdpartymirrors

alterei a entrada "gnome" para "OLD_gnome" e criei uma gnome a apontar para o mirror do tux.cprm.net

4º Um emerge -p /usr/portage/gnome-base/gnome/gnome-2.4.ebuild

dava-me 2 blockers. Um deles resolvia-se fazendo o emerge -C bonobo-activation. O outro era pior. Por isso, editei o ebuild do GNOME e removi o gucharmap da dependências.

Fiz então o emerge...

Note-se que tinha um gentoo actualizado mas praticamente sem nada que não fosse x86, ou seja, quase nada ~x86. Isto fez com que o emerge instalasse 93 pacotes, os quais incluiam a recompilação do X11 (para r3) e a instalação do gcc-3.3.1-r1. Houve durante o emerge alguns problemas com o meu servidor principal, pelo que isto demorou mais tempo também devido às esperas de timeout do dito servidor. Assim...

Tenho um AMD XP 2Ghz com 512MB RAM, utilizo -j2, CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -funroll-loops -pipe -mmmx -m3dnow"

O time do emerge foi

real    775m50.489s

user    194m40.772s

sys     76m12.288s

Depois de ter terminado, fiz o emerge do gucharmap. emerge sync. Actualizar todos os ficheiros de config que ficaram novos (os ._cfg*).

E está tudo a funcionar bem (até agora). So tenho pena de não conseguir importar os marcadores do Mozilla Firebird para o Ephy... So consigo ir buscar os do Mozilla normal...

Espero que isto divirta alguém! Eu estou muito contente!  :Smile: 

Abraços! Sejam felizes!

HappyGuy

----------

## Animal-X®

Boa dica, vou tentar aqui tb !!!

Ei AngusYoung, qual o mirror que vc está puxando os pacotes para compilar ??? Vou começar a puxar do ibiblio.org que achei bem rápido, to usando o d4x para puxar os danados...

----------

## AngusYoung

 *Animal-X® wrote:*   

> Boa dica, vou tentar aqui tb !!!
> 
> Ei AngusYoung, qual o mirror que vc está puxando os pacotes para compilar ??? Vou começar a puxar do ibiblio.org que achei bem rápido, to usando o d4x para puxar os danados...

 Sabe que eu não prestei atenção? Mas se não me engano veio pela oregonstate ...

----------

## AngusYoung

 *dnloreto wrote:*   

> Boas!
> 
> Acabei agora de instalar o GNOME 2.4! A portage tree já tem a ebuild do GNOME-2.4. O que fiz para conseguir instalar...
> 
> 1º tive de colocar no /etc/make.conf 
> ...

 Cara, como você fez para resolver o problema do bonobo-activation? Mais especificamente: o bonobo-activation bloqueia o gnome 2.4 ... mas ao mesmo tempo é uma dependência para instalar o gnome ...

----------

## Animal-X®

só pra tirar uma dúvida, como vc está puxando os pacotes   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## pilla

 *AngusYoung wrote:*   

> Cara, como você fez para resolver o problema do bonobo-activation? Mais especificamente: o bonobo-activation bloqueia o gnome 2.4 ... mas ao mesmo tempo é uma dependência para instalar o gnome ...

 

Eu estou usando os pacotes do www.breakmygentoo.net, simplesmente removi o  bonobo-activation e como uso o KDE, ainda nao tive maiores problemas...  :Smile: 

vamos ver se compila ate o fim.

----------

## dnloreto

 *AngusYoung wrote:*   

> Cara, como você fez para resolver o problema do bonobo-activation? Mais especificamente: o bonobo-activation bloqueia o gnome 2.4 ... mas ao mesmo tempo é uma dependência para instalar o gnome ...

 

Já respondi no IRC, mas como pode ajudar mais pessoal...

O bonobo-activation foi feito, na versão 2.4, merge com a libbonobo. Assim, imediatamente antes de iniciar o emerge, fiz o emerge -C do bonobo-activation.

Note-se que, sem este, não se consegue iniciar nenhuma aplicação GNOME. Assim, abram consolas qb. e um browser, façam o emerge -C bonobo-activation, iniciem o emerge do gnome e vão dormir. hehehe

Espero que ajude! Divirtam-se!

HappyGuy

----------

## RedPingüim

Eu instalei agora o Gnome 2.4.0...  :Cool: 

BEm legal mesmo, muito mais polido. Só saquei fora o Epiphany para evitar compilar o Mozilla, afinal não dava mais pra ficar compilando aquele monte de coisas e ainda mais o Mozilla que demora uma enternidade.

Para não compilar o Mozilla, peguei uma dica em um post da área de Desktops:

basta deletar a linha relativa ao Epiphany em /usr/portage/gnome-base/gnome/gnome-2.4.ebuild

De resto muito legal. Apenas no meu caso veio um desktop meio cru e tive que acertar a barra superior com algumas opções.. Mas está ótimo..

abraços

----------

## AngusYoung

 *Animal-X® wrote:*   

> só pra tirar uma dúvida, como vc está puxando os pacotes    

 Eu estou puxando os pacotes usando o prozilla. Meu mirror, configurado no make.conf, é a Oregonstate. To executando a compilação em um terminal, e no outro estou fazendo apenas o "fetch" dos pacotes.

Pilla, eu estou usando o ebuild disponível na Portage Tree, mas se não der certo irei tentar usando estes que você citou.

Bom, no mais é isso ... agora só resta esperar   :Cool: 

----------

## pilla

terminei de compilar, agora estou tentando configurar  :Smile: 

Estou com um pequeno problema, o cedilha está saindo como ć (eu sempre uso o C + ' no KDE e funciona)

Alguem tem alguma idéia?

----------

## AngusYoung

 *pilla wrote:*   

> terminei de compilar, agora estou tentando configurar 
> 
> Estou com um pequeno problema, o cedilha está saindo como ć (eu sempre uso o C + ' no KDE e funciona)
> 
> Alguem tem alguma idéia?

 

Teclado US-Intl? Se sim, acredito que é o mesmo problema que eu já tive. Tem mais um post meu sobre o mesmo problema. No final só resolvi o problema com uma marreta ... Troquei o teclado US-Intl por um br-abnt2.   :Confused: 

----------

## Animal-X®

Eu resolvi isso em versões anteriores do Gnome editando o /etc/gtk-2.0/gtk.immodules, alterei a linha:

"xim" "X Input Method" "gtk+" "/usr/share/locale" "ko:ja:zh:pt_BR"

Repare o pt_BR, é o que falta para os aplicativos aceitarem, o Ç !!!   :Wink: 

----------

## pilla

Dica do RedPinguim que funcionou pra mim

BTW, trocar o teclado era meio inviavel, ja que era do notebook  :Smile: 

----------

## pzilla

Estou rodando o gnome 2.4.0_p1 do BMG (Break my Gentoo). Tudo ok até agora. Observações vão para nautilus, bem mais rápido agora, e todos os patches pra gtk que colocam drop shadow nos menus e melhoram o file dialog.

Alguém que já rodou o ebuild oficial 2.4.0 sabe se esses patches estão aplicados também?

Esperando ansiosamente também pelo ebuild do python 2.3...  :Wink: 

----------

## jcarlos

eu to usando o gome-2.4 que está na ~x86 do portage... por aqui ele ficou BEM mais rápido que o 2.2... ñ sei se pelo falo de ser uma nova ver.  estar mais rapido, ou se por que compilei /c CFLAGS diferentes (o anterior foi /c -O3 -pipe e o novo /c -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer) ou se as duas cosias   :Very Happy: 

qnt ao drop shadow ñ tenho a menor idéia do que seja, se vc tiver algum lugar que tenha uma screenshot ilustrando esse recurso eu posso olhar aqui e te dizer se também tem isso...

----------

## AngusYoung

Eu to rodando o 2.4, feito a partir dos ebuilds oficiais mas não sei informar sobre o drop shadow (que por sinal não sei do que se trata) ...

Apenas complementando o que o pessoal tem falado:

o meu novo gnome também está bem mais rápido que o anterior. Ambos foram compilados com as mesmas CFLAGS (-march=athlon-tbird -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -fforce-addr -mmmx -m3dnow), mas o 2.4 está visivelmente mais rápido.

----------

## pzilla

Um screenshot de como deve ficar. Repare na borda direita do menu, onde forma uma sombra sobre a imagem abaixo. E veja também se o file selector aberto no meio da tela está diferente (botões no topo e maior).

----------

## jcarlos

aqui não tem dropshadow... os icones no file selector tbm ñ estão disponiveis..

estes reursos são oficialmente suportados pelo gnome2.4?

se ñ me engano, lí em algum lugar que file selector teria icones apenas na gtk2.6..

----------

## pzilla

Não. São patches não oficiais aplicados pelo ebuild do BMG. Hm, uma pena. Acho que vou ficar com o BMG mais um tempo. Talvez até sair gnome 2.4.1, quem sabe? Adoro o eyecandy adicional.  :Smile: 

----------

## pilla

Eu estou usando o BMG, e tenho so uns pequenos probleminhas. O primeiro eh no evolution, quando vou colocar um attachment, ele nao poe nem o texto nem o icone e me dá o seguinte erro:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (evolution:1248): Gtk-WARNING **: gtk_window_set_wmclass: shouldn't set wmclass after window is realized!
> 
> (evolution:1248): GdkPixbuf-CRITICAL **: file gdk-pixbuf-io.c: line 729 (gdk_pixbuf_new_from_file): assertion `filename != NULL' failed
> ...

 

No entanto, o email vai com o attachment.

----------

## jcarlos

os bugs q eu encontrei no gnome-2.4 oficial até agora foram:

no nautilus, em location:, como vcs sabem podem por os endereços applications://, burn://, trash://, e outros nome VÁLIDOS... bom, se por acaso eu por 'fdsacsxse://' o nautilus trava, e aparece aquela tela pra relatar o bug... já se eu por 'fdsacsd:///'  (/c 3 barras), ele me diz q a localização é invalida e continua funcionando normalmente..

outra coisa q não sei bem se é um bug, é que qnd vou utilizar o burn:///  e arrasto algum ícone /p lá, eu tenho que cliclar em refresh, caso contrário oq eu adicionei ñ aparece...

e por ultimo.. isso ñ é um bug, mas é bem chato... o nautilus cd burn poderia ter opção a multi-sessão...

bom.. eu gostaria de relatar aquele primeiro bug no bugzilla, mas meu inglês é mais ou menos, e ainda assim só serve /p leitura...

alias vocês poderiam ver se estes bugs também acontecem por ai.. tanto quem usa BGM quanto o oficial.. talvez seja alguma coisa específica daqui...

----------

## AngusYoung

Por aqui só estou tendo problemas com o Nautilus + FAM. Fora isso, tudo bastante estável.

----------

## pzilla

O que é FAM?   :Embarassed: 

----------

## jcarlos

o FAM (File Alternation Monitor) é um programa que fica monitorando pra ver se algum arquivo foi modificado, criado, etc...

eu também estou /c o FAM instalado, será que é ele que está causando aqueles problemas que eu disse em uma mensagem anterior?

----------

## AngusYoung

 *jcarlos wrote:*   

> o FAM (File Alternation Monitor) é um programa que fica monitorando pra ver se algum arquivo foi modificado, criado, etc...
> 
> eu também estou /c o FAM instalado, será que é ele que está causando aqueles problemas que eu disse em uma mensagem anterior?

 Talvez seja. O FAM tem se mostrado bastante instável para mim ... Na duvida tenta parar o FAM para ver o que acontece.

----------

